
An Extensive List of Everything That Might Be Causing the “Vaping Illness” - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/10/vaping-illness-causes-exhaustive-list.html
======
pastyboy
might want to look at who owns the vape companies and maybe understand why its
in their interest to make users afraid of using vape's and going back to
tobacco.

